# Am i entilted to any social welfare payment



## sandra28 (31 Jan 2011)

can any one please help me with this im a stay at home mom with one baby living with my partner he is in full time employment am i entilted to any social welfare payment????


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2011)

You must be available for, and looking for full time work to apply for Jobseeker's payments - if you haven't been working, then any entitlement to Jobseeker's will be means-tested on your partner's income.


----------



## allthedoyles (31 Jan 2011)

You are living together as a family , and Social Welfare should recognise this .

Check out FIS ( family income supplement ) and medical /GP card entitlements


----------



## Fullback (31 Jan 2011)

Not a social welfare payment, but are you claiming the Home Carer's Tax Credit? 

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/credits/home-carers.html


----------



## huskerdu (1 Feb 2011)

Fullback said:


> Not a social welfare payment, but are you claiming the Home Carer's Tax Credit?
> 
> http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/credits/home-carers.html




This tax credit is not available to them, if they are not married, which I assume from the OPs use fo the term partner.


----------



## Granger (2 Feb 2011)

*I took the below from the online Working for Work publication by the INOU (Irish* *National Organisation of the Unemplopyed)This explains entitlements and has examples of how to work out JB/JA payments if a partner is working*
*

Your Family and Social Welfare*
The Irish Social Welfare system is organised around the family. If you
qualify for a social welfare payment you get a payment for yourself,
which is called the ‘personal rate’ of payment. You may also get
extra payments for adult and child dependants – called Qualified
Adult and Qualified Child payments.
*Qualified Adult Dependant* – A qualified adult dependant is your
spouse/partner. You can get an allowance for your spouse/partner
once they are mainly or fully supported by you.
• This means if they are earning €310.00 gross (before tax) or less
per week, they will be regarded as a qualified adult. If a
spouse/partner earns less than €100 gross per week then you are
entitled to a full adult dependent increase. If they earn between
€100.00 and €310.00 gross (before tax) per week a reduced
qualified adult payment will be given. This applies to certain
benefit payments only.

*Credits*
*Homemaker’s Scheme *– From 6 April 1994, if you have left the
workforce for a long period of time to care for a child/ren under 12
years of age, you may be entitled to homemaker’s credits for this
period. You must have paid a PRSI contribution that would cover you
for the State Pension (Contributory) and satisfy all scheme conditions.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Feb 2011)

Perhaps you are confusing Home Carers *Tax* credits with Homemaker's PRSI credits.
*
"Credits*
*Homemaker’s Scheme *– From 6 April 1994, if you have left the
workforce for a long period of time to care for a child/ren under 12
years of age, you may be entitled to homemaker’s credits for this
period. You must have paid a PRSI contribution that would cover you
for the State Pension (Contributory) and satisfy all scheme conditions."


*Home Carer’s Tax Credit* is a tax credit given to married couples (who are jointly assessed for tax) where one spouse works in the home caring for a dependent person.  The tax you are liable to pay is calculated as a percentage of your income. A tax credit is deducted from this to give the actual amount of tax that you have to pay. A tax credit has the effect of reducing your payable tax by the amount of the credit.
  More information can be found on how your tax is calculated.
*Rules*

  A Home Carer’s Tax Credit can be claimed when:


The married couple is jointly assessed for tax
One spouse works in the home caring for one or more dependent people
The home carer’s own income is below €5,080 in the tax year you are     claiming for.
You can claim a reduced credit if the carer's income is between €5,080 and €6,880 in 2010 (unchanged from 2009).


----------

